# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  I lost all my hair. BUT. I found something that gave my confidence back.

## LoudAsFolk

I am 23 years old. lost hair at 19. Super thin.
tried everything including finasteride. nothing worked.
my donor area was too thin for a transplant.
my mom found SMP for me
SCALP MICROPIGMENTATION
It seriously has changed my life, and I wish more people knew about it.
You gotta be careful who you go with though, because I guess a lot of companies like Bosley mess it up.
I got mine done in Cali by Scalpmastersinc and I seriously wish more people would look at this as an alternative treatment.

as a musician and entertainer, this gave my confidence back to me. I hope you all look into this amazing stuff and dont damage your scalps or your insides further with chemicals.

----------


## SmoothNation

It is great to see bald men with this attitude!  :Smile:  

You couldn't be more right about chemicals and products not being the solution. 

The solution is right there, and it is to accept your male pattern baldness, and to better yourself through an array of different pursuits  :Smile: .

Great post dude  :Smile: 

https://www.instagram.com/smooth__nation/

----------

